# wife not interested in sex very limited in what she will do.



## fbh1981 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi, Im new to this forum and desperate. I love my beutiful wife who is 26 years old. She seems to have lost interest in sex. We have a pretty strong relationship in other areas and we have sex relatively frequent, but we just don't have chemistry. I want to be exciting but she want do alot of things that i feel like she used to for me when she was younger. She like me to go down on her which i love, but she want get on top of me. SHe want go down on me. She has stopped kissing on me and i find it hard to get into it myself anymore because i feel like she is just doing it for me and not for her. I could write a book on it. I find myself struggling to fight just cutting out sex for a while, but I am still a guy. I just want her to open up to me release that wild side i know she is capable of once in a while. I need it. I love her with all my heart. I compliment her. I try to make her feel like she is the most beutiful thing to me. ANy help would be appreciated.


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

The first thing you need to do is find out why the sudden change. You need to sit down with her and ask her exactly what might be going on with her. Do you all have kids? Has she had any kind of medical issues lately?


----------



## fbh1981 (Mar 29, 2011)

we have kids i know i am not perfect we have had our differences but we have only been married for a little over a year and i really dont ask much of anything from her. I just want her to try and have fun in bed. I hate feeling like she is just trying to plse me. That is not a turn on for me. I know she could open up some if she wanted to. She says for me to make it more exciting, but I feel as if there is so many rules and things she doesn't want to do or want do in bed. Just laying there with me on top isn't really fun for me but I don't know i guess i just don't listen, but it can't always be me trying to make it fun she has to get me into it to, because lately i don't even get excited about having sex with a sexy wife that i love more than life itself. I believe sex is an important fact in making a relationship stronger and one area i dont feel there should be rules and dos and don't within reason. Im not into to s and m and pain, mind you, but i like to be adventurous once in a while.


----------



## fbh1981 (Mar 29, 2011)

bump


----------

